# Splendiferous Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Sep 6, 2022)

Splendiferous Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Mad Professor Royal Blue Overdrive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (Sep 6, 2022)

You seem pretty sure of yourself


----------



## music6000 (Sep 6, 2022)

Updated Version :


----------

